# Shop Manula for a LK3054?



## WoodyBlue (Feb 4, 2017)

Does anybody have the shop manual for a 1994 LK3054 4wd ?

I have been looking everywhere. I have received a PDF of a LK30 (free to anybody who wants one) and a printed shop manual for a LK3054XS. Neither of which is the correct one, I am finding out.

IF you have printed on, I will pay the postage both ways if you will send it to me and let me make a copy. I Promise (tractorfoum's honor) that it will be returned un molested and as fast as humanly possible.

That is a Shop Manual for a LK3054 (NOT a LK30 or a LK3054XS)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried these guys?
http://www.ssbtractor.com/tractor_manual_display.cgi?m=Misc. Tractors&o=Kioti LK3054

Scroll down and you hopefully will find the proper manual.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Woody, theres another tractor forum that specializes in compact tractors..
tractor by net dot com, you'll probably find 1 over there..


----------



## WoodyBlue (Feb 4, 2017)

thepumpguysc said:


> Woody, theres another tractor forum that specializes in compact tractors..
> tractor by net dot com, you'll probably find 1 over there..


I'll check it out, Thank you!


----------

